# Transfert musique et photos de mac book vers IPad



## Bogey (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un Ipad, et je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de tranférer la musique et les photos qui sont actuellement sur mon Mac book Pro ?
De même, j'ai stipulé au vendeur que je souhaitais un Ipad pour partir en voyage à vélo et transférer le soir les photos faites dans la journée.as de problème m'a-t-il dit..Bien...Mais avec quoi ? Pas d'USB..Existe-t-il une solution ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse.:rateau:
Bogey


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2013)

T'as un câble USB avec ton iPad ?
Tu le branches sur ton Mac, et avec iTunes tu fais de la synchronisation.


----------



## Bogey (5 Février 2013)

Oui j'ai le cable qui se connecte à la prise pour charger la batterie. Je pensais bien l'utiliser, mais ne voulais pas faire de bêtise...:love: Merci beaucoup Larme. Bonne fin de journée


----------

